# Discostix



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I made an acrostic poem to introduce myself:

D-Down right nasty
I- Insane
S - Sick wicked
C - Cowabunga dude
O - Oh my god it's Discostix
S - Shaun White has a cheese beanie
T - Totally rad
I - I as in me , as in mr. Discostix
X - XTREME in every way

That poem sums up me in a nutshell

I am an industry member for an industry powerhouse which it can't be named because it doesn't exist yet.

I am single , lonley and looking for a partner. Could you be that one person , I doubt it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Discostix


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

lol despite you being a dick about my schtuff.. welcome to the forums.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Look I made one too LOL

D- Douchebag
I- ignoramis
S - sees dead people
C - clown shoe
O - obese
S - schlong eater
T - troll
I - interweb warrior
X - x gay porn star (semi retired)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Made you one ETM:

E - Extremely lame
T - Time to leave
M - Massive lamo


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Discostix new snowboard teaser:



Me teasing

I ride for smokin snowboards because I am smokin hot!!!

Any ladies on this forum want my Bebo account?


----------



## jitpunkia (Mar 24, 2010)

troll .. nuff said


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Let the haters hate. 

Bandana's are gay


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

CrazyTatsu?! Is that you???


----------

